# LFTS 10-17



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

she circled down wind and never picked me up.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Checking in from Eaton Co. So far had 3 1.5 year old bucks pass through, along with 5 does and a case of bubble guts. Quiet on all fronts now.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just saw this guy behind the house with an 8 point


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Slept through my alarm. What a shame, looks like I'm missing a great morning. This was my last week of giving myself a heavy work load, so now I'm totally devoted to hunting. Think I'll go try to bust some birds and join you guys this evening. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

30 slickheads and various fawns last night. 9 this AM. Ive been practicing passing deer. A good problem to have. But im an addict see. One doe at a time i reckon.

Forgot wool socks and im hungry. One more excuse and im climbing down.


----------



## dthogey (Mar 3, 2006)

First real hunt of the season. Hunting over a fairly active scrape in leelanau county. Looks like the scrape hasn't had action, leaves covering it.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

My view hunter about a 100 yards away had a four pt hang around for awhile. Did not dress for this weather lol good luck be safe


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This morning’s view.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Pass second buck had coffee in my hand no pic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Arrow released!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

100 geese just landed 250 yards from me and I can hear more coming. Gonna be a noisy morning


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Third pass 22 deer now 3 bucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful morning here in Sanilac. 3 doe & bb so far.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Got down early, my 11y.o. got cold and I'm sick. Good thing we took the back yard stand. Does and fawns so far for my other 2 boys.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Just had 6 or 7 bust by with a coyote in tow. Looked like there was a decent buck in the bunch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

protectionisamust said:


> Arrow released!


Nice work Captain


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Now the shakes are setting in :bouncy:. I truely love this sport. 

Sitting until 10 then will get down and inspect arrow. I heard the hollow thump at impact. Keep yall posted! 

Ps - i hope a doe makes the same mistake in the next 45 min


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

So far passed on a small 6. Waiting for some more action. Holding out until about 10:30


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Walleyze247 said:


> Nice work Captain


Ruptured bloodstream brother


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

protectionisamust said:


> Now the shakes are setting in :bouncy:. I truely love this sport.
> 
> Sitting until 10 then will get down and inspect arrow. I heard the hollow thump at impact. Keep yall posted!
> 
> Ps - i hope a doe makes the same mistake in the next 45 min


Good luck hope you find it.I hate waiting but it’s the right thing to do.Time never goes buy so slow as when waiting to look for a deer you shot


----------



## SHHHET21 (Oct 1, 2018)

Passed a 6 and small 8. Great morning for movement so far


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

A couple bucks sparring 200 yards away


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Found arrow. Backing out - looks like liver to me which confirms the area i saw blood on his side (rear lung / liver when he was running. Have some chores to do and will give it 3-5 hours. If hes dead. He isnt going anywhere.

Had him at 20. He spooked when i whistled to stop him, trotted to around 40, stopped. I put 40 low and 30 high and released. Heard the thump and saw blood on his side as he aas running. Keep yall posted

Edit: shot with tomahawk crossbow and 125 grain thunderheads.


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice morning.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Had this guy bedded next to me since daylight. Finally moved around 9:30. Best pic I could get with phone. On the right bedded back to me


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

4th buck a shooter 125 yards 120 class deer 10am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Was a cold morning Forgot to pack a sweatshirt.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

protectionisamust said:


> Found arrow. Backing out - looks like liver to me which confirms the area i saw blood on his side (rear lung / liver when he was running. Have some chores to do and will give it 3-5 hours. If hes dead. He isnt going anywhere.
> 
> Had him at 20. He spooked when i whistled to stop him, trotted to around 40, stopped. I put 40 low and 30 high and released. Heard the thump and saw blood on his side as he aas running. Keep yall posted
> 
> Edit: shot with tomahawk crossbow and 125 grain thunderheads.


Smart man, I dont see any gut on the arrow so I bet you come back and find him dead in his first bed. What was the shot angle?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Lots of does a new scrape under my stand. Heading in for coffee.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I needed a break. Ducks beware


Sparky23 said:


> I needed a break. Ducks beware


 limit of woodies been to breakfast. Back home to blow some leaves then get after another new state land shooter I found on cam after duck hunt. The ducks didnt head my warning this morning


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

WhitetailNWalleye said:


> Smart man, I dont see any gut on the arrow so I bet you come back and find him dead in his first bed. What was the shot angle?


Broadside - maybe a hair quartering too but not much if at all. Attached is a pic on where i saw blood on his side running down. I saw blood on his side 10 yards after shot. 18' up, 40 yard, wide open field, crossbow w/ scope. No guts or clear on arrow.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

protectionisamust said:


> Broadside - maybe a hair quartering too but not much if at all. Attached is a pic on where i saw blood on his side running down. I saw blood on his side 10 yards after shot. 18' up, 40 yard, wide open field, crossbow w/ scope. No guts or clear on arrow.


Thought I saw some grain on the arrow. Could have hit the stomach and liver. 
In any case, likely a dead deer in 3 hours.
Oh! Could have hit some lung as well.
Good luck!
<----<<<


----------



## jexmex (Jul 11, 2014)

I got fired yesterday and I really want to get out, but I need to go scout a new spot after I got my last one, don't want to blow up my buddies stand location. Gonna take the blind out probably tomorrow and find a new spot to setup.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Ended up seeing 5 bucks, all youngsters. Had two of them check a scrape, spar and freshen up rubs all on video within 10 yards. Here is a screen grab of their sparring. 

View media item 123811


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Saw a doe with 2 fawns, nothing else in daylight.
I've got stuff to do with the wife this afternoon.
I'll be back in the morning.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

I saw 13
5 babies 
6 mommas
1-1/2 year old 5 point 
And a very nice 3-1/2 year old heavy 8 point 
8 never got closer than 45 yards
The first doe I saw was probably the biggest doe I’ve ever seen. Lucky for her that it’s not November 17 instead of October 17!!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

protectionisamust said:


> Broadside - maybe a hair quartering too but not much if at all. Attached is a pic on where i saw blood on his side running down. I saw blood on his side 10 yards after shot. 18' up, 40 yard, wide open field, crossbow w/ scope. No guts or clear on arrow.


Nice buck, man! Congrats! He's going to score really good!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

LabtechLewis said:


> Nice buck, man! Congrats! He's going to score really good!


His coat is terribly thin, would've been a rough winter for him.


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

TJD said:


> View attachment 589031
> Button buck and an owl so far. Hopefully, The bigger bucks are on their feet.


Wow what a hoot


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Hopefully he will now show up in the daylight, and with me in stand.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Well my neighbors got all my chock points covered and only hunt to 9 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Saw one spike this morning.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Got to one of my stands this morning and the goose hunters were already setting up so I decided to go to another spot nearby and just sit on the ground, basically to observe a spot I’ve been thinking about moving one of my stands to. About 15 minutes after daylight a small buck comes out of the thick stuff I suspected they were traveling in and crossed the trail about 70 yards ahead of me. Just a couple minutes later another small buck comes out in the same trail followed by the shooter 8 I saw Thursday evening. He’s got a nice wide, dark, rack and a big ole belly on him. Gonna hang a set there tomorrow after the morning hunt.

Side note- finally got to try out my new First Lite Solitude set and am very happy with how warm and comfortable I was wearing it this morning. The only thing that would make it better is some deer blood on them!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

PSA....friends don't let friends buy their hunting licenses at Dunham's. Just listened to a painfully erroneous exchange at a Dunhams. Poor old boy was asking for an explanation on what the differences were in the deer tag options. Young guy behing the counter was clueless, but didn't want to sound like it. He rambled off a bunch of bad intel. I don't know what the old guy left with, but he sure was confused. 

Tell your dads, older friends and three day a year hunter types to read the digest, and know what to ask for before they go to buy a tag! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> Maybe all the individuals that are working today can use this thread to lift each other up and workshop ideas for becoming more productive and working with a sense of pace and urgency.
> 
> No more, "Hey, don't work too hard today, eh?" as a parting line. We need more, "Give it a little more oomph, next time, eh? Try to go over and above..."
> 
> No sense wasting a good OP. :lol:


I believe you'd get your ace kicked for saying something like that.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

FREEPOP said:


> Just saw this guy behind the house with an 8 point
> 
> View attachment 589071


Whatever that is you better wait until you have a gun in hand.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Got up and saw the rain and sleet coming down so decided not this morning. Checked cell cam and this little guy wandered thru early this morning. Nothing has come thru since. Maybe tonight if it stops raining here in Menominee county.


----------



## Zig Zag (Apr 28, 2020)

Nephew finally got one just a bit ago. Needless to say, he is pretty stoked.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

I never saw a deer this morning til 9am..2.5 yr old 8pt at 20yds but very short tines and only about 13" wide...gave him a pass..
Then watched another 2.5 with a wide weird rack spar with a 1.5yr old for quite awhile but they were like 185yds out..
5 deer total. 3 bucks 2 doe


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

mbrewer said:


> Whatever that is you better wait until you have a gun in hand.


I think it's a Delk


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm back in the blind since 2:30 ,hoping for a little fred bear action tonight. Good luck


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

This rain is getting a bit ridiculous. Every single day for the past week. Even more tomorrow...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Getting ready to head out in a bit hopefully this stand has signal haven't been able to post lfts yet 
Good luck everyone

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Boy made until just before 9 this morning and he tapped out from being cold. I didn’t blame him it was 31 and he’s young so his stay warm clothes are limited. Did some mid day scouting and hung a giant two man stand for him and I, came back to the cabin for a while and now it’s pouring... he’s bumming but we have time. Congrats to the successful and GL this afternoon all!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Saw a spike this morning. Was a very nice morning sit. Pulled my cards with two weeks of pictures on them in the rain around noon. Would like to run into this one tonight. 





  








Rps20201017_143734




__
Steve


__
Oct 17, 2020


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

moves my stand west some kill a few nice deer from this tree the buck from this morning went in and out from here


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Why is it I can see some pictures and not others?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

good luck this afternoon fellas! I'm two trips to the storage unit deep.. It was cold this morning! hope you guys stay warm, your arrows fly straight and true, as always.. stay safe!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down, Saginaw County. First hunt on this property. In a real good spot, fresh sign everywhere including scrape 40 yards from stand. Been getting a lot of pics the past few months on cam by me, hoping it works out tonight.

Good luck everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Boardman Brookies said:


> This rain is getting a bit ridiculous. Every single day for the past week. Even more tomorrow...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Please send it down here.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Having too much fun bumping birds to deer hunt, but no shot opportunities yet. Couple of Woodies just lifted outta here, threw out dekes, lets hope they come back.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

45 degrees in Spalding twp Menominee county. Calm as can be First sit of the year Hopefully the deer show and it the bear Good luck everyone


----------



## SHHHET21 (Oct 1, 2018)

Im out. Breezy here in lenawee.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

sparky18181 said:


> 45 degrees in Spalding twp Menominee county. Calm as can be First sit of the year Hopefully the deer show and it the bear Good luck everyone


Funny how different the weather is, my tree is swaying so bad it will be hard to aim


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Out in northern Oakland on some public land tonight. Just hoping to see a deer it’s been a very slow season for me so far. Only 3 deer sightings in about 10 sits. Lots of sign just not when I’m here. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

jr28schalm said:


> I got some for you lab. And you better have a seat belt in that stand after you eat it


Scooby-Doobie-do I'll take 2.


Out in a different spot for tonight's hunt. In the past they work west to east to come in and vacuum up the acorns at night. Hopefully that's still the case. Regardless this is one of my favorite spots to sit is just gorgeous


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Wind shift to the se not great but we shall see


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Pulled into barn 4:30 (late for us) was helping dad run beans and 3 year old 9 point standing there heavy horns probably a deer I’d shoot with bow. Nice buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Doe and a fawn bedded down in front of my half hour ago. Tonight feels bucky.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Little better look grainy off video 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, the regretting of the decision to leave my coat in the truck is just about to begin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Little better look grainy off video
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a buck!! Smoke em!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Back out in Sanilac. Didn’t hunt my favorite stand this morning do to the SW wind. Pulled the card from the camera by that stand this afternoon and my target 8 walked by at 750am.....


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

He isn’t huge 115-122 somewhere real good mass. Hope kids get into him. We have a once in lifetimer I’m looking for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Got enough camp wood cut and split to last through gun season. Venison and shrimp on tap for dinner. So far just a 4 pt tonight. Be nice if the wide 8 I saw last night makes another appearance. Wind is whipping pretty good. Glad I’m not on a field edge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sure wish this wind would die down. Everything I see is on edge because of it. Tomorrow looks like a wet one.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

SMITTY1233 said:


> 4th buck a shooter 125 yards 120 class deer 10am
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bigbucks160 said:


> Out with my granddaughter who was successful yesterday. Not a giant but she was thrilled along with me and her dad(pictured). Which also means I’m relegated to a box blind, life is great!!!
> View attachment 589339
> View attachment 589341


congrats to granddaughter.Love those kind of pics with the kids


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice buck cruised through in a hurry to get somewhere.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Oi vey.. 10+ deer per sit at this spot of late. Today (weekend prime time), I can actually see another hunter sitting in a stand plus the duck guys across the way have been going nuts. NO DEER. I may have now passed the glory sits this year at this spot. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MoreHuntingPls (Oct 6, 2018)

Couldn’t make it out today boys. Had to get all the chores done. It’s back straps tenderloins and goose hearts tonight  good luck out there


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

The rain stopped and this boy was smiling on the first pic that I should have taken and oh how things change. The new ladder sure is comfy and the wind swaying this big old oak gave him the nap he needed haha. It’s time but with this wind I’m not sure... GL all!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Saw a doe and a button this morning in the woods. Out on the west edge tonight and a fawn doe came in from behind me downwind and went into the woods pretty much straight into the wind. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jexmex (Jul 11, 2014)

Public?


JasonSlayer said:


> All strapped in, s.e. hillsdale county.


Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Well I can see deer 500 yards a way nice six did not stay in the field long this wind killed me started sw now se 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just had 2 does jog darn near right under me. Was really hoping they had a buck behind them since they acted as if they were being chased. But there wasn’t.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

jexmex said:


> Public?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Private


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

B Smithiers said:


> The rain stopped and this boy was smiling on the first pic that I should have taken and oh how things change. The new ladder sure is comfy and the wind swaying this big old oak gave him the nap he needed haha. It’s time but with this wind I’m not sure... GL all!


Great pic


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Two does and two fawns for the evening. Temp definitely dropped while I was out there. Time for a juicy steak now


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Didn’t see squat all day today. I sure hope it picks up soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Some of the best mid October hunting I’ve ever seen! No shots today multiple shooters spotted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

3 turkeys 3 deer.
I must've guessed wrong where that deer went to bed. There's always next time.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Lots of turkeys including a few bearded hens. Saw a 4 point and a button buck. Windy and lots of on and off rain. Got down early due to lightning


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

jr28schalm said:


> I got some for you lab. And you better have a seat belt in that stand after you eat it


That was a humbling evening. Saw one doe around 530p come out of the corn. Walked towards. Seemed to be upwind of me, but spooked back into the swamp. Appeared to have winded me. Then around 700p had a little buck come out of the corn. It just appeared out of nowhere, but was 15 yards away. Walked down the field edge. Got into what seemed to be a downish wind position. Took one sniff of the ground, one sniff of the air and ran back into the corn.  

After all that, might take you up on your offer...


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

protectionisamust said:


> Broadside - maybe a hair quartering too but not much if at all. Attached is a pic on where i saw blood on his side running down. I saw blood on his side 10 yards after shot. 18' up, 40 yard, wide open field, crossbow w/ scope. No guts or clear on arrow.


Howd the recovery go?


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

WhitetailNWalleye said:


> Howd the recovery go?


Dog should be here any min to take up track


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Property has a 4 pt on a side minimum, had a nice buck come in and was 90% sure it had brow tines but couldn’t make it 100%. As he was walking away, I confirmed the tines. I’m not too happy. He offered me several perfect shot opportunities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

protectionisamust said:


> Dog should be here any min to take up track


Good luck man!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Wind and compact binoculars. Hard on bad eyes...

"Boy Howdy" was a no show .
A cat substituted. It walked all the way to where the buck was the other night.
Then returned after about an hour. Right on the X for a shot. (The X for the deer, not the cat.)

Two tails bounced in the alders near dark. I had the wind and did not think I'd been spotted.
After fighting the blind door to get out , and collect shooting stick and rifle and secure them I rolled out of the cover near blind downhill a ways to more open ground before reversing towards the truck.
On the edge about seventy yards ahead of me a doe and two fawns were sneaking.
Best sneaking fawns award type sneaking...L.o.l.. Must be the wind.
But a neighboring property looks like traffic in and out with a vehicle has been heavy. 
Could have the deer on their guard out there bow hunting.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Middle daughter took a big girl tonight









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

TheLionsFan said:


> Property has a 4 pt on a side minimum, had a nice buck come in and was 90% sure it had brow tines but couldn’t make it 100%. As he was walking away, I confirmed the tines. I’m not too happy. He offered me several perfect shot opportunities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why I'm not a big fan of "points" determining whether something is a "shooter" or not. There are 3 yr old bucks or older out there that are clean 6 points...never be anything more. Also plenty of 1.5 yr old 7 and 8 pts running around. I understand the need for legal definitition in the APR areas...but not a good idea for private land management. Trust your hunters to know what a "shooter" is. If you have some of those mature 6 points running around on your property they should be on the hit list. And a shame to miss out on a dandy buck because you can't see brow tines till too late. But...just my opinion.


----------

